# Yamaha F60 fuel filter issue



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you fill the filter with fuel before spinning it on? That's what I always do with any vertical filters of any kind to reduce air in the system whether it be a coolant filter, water separator, fuel filter or oil filter.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a bitch where HB puts the fuel filter. But it is out of the way, and I like that there is nothing electrical in there that could spark.

Glad you figured out that filter was defective.

The old school filter location on the transom directly under the engine let you prefill the filter with fuel and minimize clean up if you spill a little.


----------

